# Lithium for Social Anxiety?!



## Saxainiac (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone knows / has experience with Lithium?! Can it help and relieve social anxiety?!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Saxainiac said:


> Anyone knows / has experience with Lithium?! Can it help and relieve social anxiety?!


Not familiar with it other than I know it's used for bipolar. Since I'm not bipolar and don't hangout on boards for those who are bipolar I'm not too familiar with Lithium. I've never yet heard of it being used for SA treatment (obviously I've seen it used as part of a med combo to treat somebody who is bipolar in addition to having SA).


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I take lithium for mood stability, and it does provide a somewhat sedating/calming effect after I first introduce it into my system each night (900mg Lithium ER each night). It isn't indicated for treating SA, though. Unless you've exhausted every other medication for SA, then I would suggest to keep on looking. Lithium can lead to hair loss, skin problems (ha, like I need any more than I already have), kidney problems, and a weird form of diabetes that causes you to crave nothing but ice water and then pee it out immediately. Lithium also makes me wake up somewhat like a zombie. It takes a while for me to become focused and lucid.

Go for benzos or something. Lithium isn't for SA. I asked my psychiatrist to let me try Thorazine (old antipsychotic) once being as it does have indications for anxiety relief, but he said it would be an extremely harsh method of trying to control anxiety. He did, however, eventually break and let me try Thorazine for a month. It worked wonderfully for a few days being as it nonselectively hammered all the receptors in my brain, but then it just turned into an antihypertensive pill that made me forget the alphabet (and I was only on 10mg per day!). Long story short, I wouldn't jump into the harsh treatments unless all other reasonable treatments have been tested.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Lithium is an antipsychotic/mood stabilizer. It is not prescribed solely for SA.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

korey said:


> kidney problems, and a weird form of diabetes that causes you to crave nothing but ice water and then pee it out immediately.


You are talking about diabetes insipidus. We have an 83 year old client where I work that got this from taking lithium for many years. She had to stop taking it. We also have two other clients that had to be taken off of lithium due to going into level 4 renal failure.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

copper said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > kidney problems, and a weird form of diabetes that causes you to crave nothing but ice water and then pee it out immediately.
> ...


Unfortunate, indeed.

I hope lithium isn't causing any permanent damage to my kidneys. :afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think Zyprexa is the most risk im ever gonna take medication side effects wise.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> I think Zyprexa is the most risk im ever gonna take medication side effects wise.


Celebrex might disintegrate your gut :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

korey said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zyprexa is the most risk im ever gonna take medication side effects wise.
> ...


oddly enough, celebrex is better for your gut than advil.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


All the NSAIDs are bad for you in the longrun. I'm not saying they can't provide longterm relief, but it's a matter of the benefits outweighing the consequences, sorta like with lithium ("Do I want to be stockraving mad, or do I want to potentially kill my kidneys?") :b


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

Noca said:


> I think Zyprexa is the most risk im ever gonna take medication side effects wise.


(of course im not questioning your choice of medication) but what exactly does your zyprexa do for you? it sure as hell didnt help with anxiety for me (big time zombie). appetite?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> oddly enough, celebrex is better for your gut than advil.


It certainly should be given the vastly higher price. Though debating which NSAID rots your gut less is kind of like debating which drain cleaner causes less damage when consumed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

foxtrot said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zyprexa is the most risk im ever gonna take medication side effects wise.
> ...


Zyprexa is a wonderful drug (for doctors). It allows them to prescribe something, making it appear that they are actually doing their job, all while totally avoiding use of a controlled substance. You see, it's a doc's job to play keep away with their patients and make sure they don't get a controlled substance. They'd rather throw the whole pharmacy (excluding any scheduled drugs) at you before giving you a benzo and Zyprexa is just one more drug to toss your away to avoid benzos.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Besides, if you're having concerns about (crippling) anxiety, then the doctor can prescribe you the most expensive, non-scheduled crap in the pharmacy because he knows you won't say a damn thing, and he knows you'll waste a paycheck on filling the prescription.

Zyprexa != antianxiety medication


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The only reason I take Zyprexa is for my appetite. My doctor thinks its for anxiety.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> foxtrot said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


Oh the naughty bonzos. My mom use to be on 0.5 mg of xanax and the doctor made a mistake on the script and scribbled the number out and replace it for another. My mom ended up having the Pharmacist call the cops on her and then the cops called her accusing her of altering the script. My mom is a nurse so that is why they went after her. The doctor of coarse denied he did this. I found out he was on probation with the state for some kind of script drug violations. So he wouldn't confese. My mom luckily didn't have to do any jail time, but she had to go to AA twice per week and individual counseling for once per week for 6 months! They kept telling my mom she was an addict. My mom only took it when she needed it. Also, it is only 0.5 mg for gods sake. OTC cold medicines do more to you then 0.5 mg of Xanax. Then after her probation the Michigan Dept of Nursing got wind of this. When Nurses get in trouble they must go into this counseling program for three years, and submit to a UA every month. All of this has to be paid out of her purse. She refused to do it and has been fighting them since, but they never took her license away. They also just renewed her license. It is lucky for her this state is strapped for cash or otherwise they probably would of took her license. Also, my mom would had to drive clear to Marquette to attend the counseling sessions which is 100 miles away. I think this is the first time a Nurse said no to this program and they don't know what to do. But the state feels she is a harm to her patients, but continue to let her practice for three years now. They are stupid in this state.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I woulda got a lawyer and a hand writing expert to show that it was the doctors hand writing on the script. And then I woulda sued him for all hes worth.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> foxtrot said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


Ahh, Zyprexa.

http://www.furiousseasons.com/archives/ ... otics.html

(one of many articles this guy has on Zyprexa and antipsychotic use in general)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive sold my soul to Zyprexa, and I need it to be healthy and live now.


----------

